# Canon in D Major for Viola



## Sparky101

I've heard countless variations of Canon in D, and as of yet I haven't found any music sheet for the Viola. Would anyone know where I might be able to get hold of these as I am very excited to play this with my friends. My friends have the sheet music for the Violin, but alas; they do not have the sheet music for Viola. I've learned a 'rock' variation on Canon on the guitar, and I find the classic version much more satisfying.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi, and welcome to Talk Classical, 

One option might be to simply transpose the music into C Clef? Most music notation programs will do that, I would think. Hopefully others can be of more help ... it was just a quick solution idea of mine.


----------

